# Video Ads on Dictionary Pages



## Greg_W

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum to do this, but I would like to register a complaint and a request. I don't appreciate being confronted with the Match.com ads every time I access WordReference. It feels and looks very much like voyeurism and I don't appreciate it. Please remove this ad from your site.
gsw


----------



## ElaineG

Could you explain when and how it appears? The moderators have been discussing this issue (someone else mentioned it) and most of us can't find this ad.  

Thank you.


----------



## KateNicole

Sorry if I'm stating the obvious (and I'm _certainly _not a computer expert), but the issue probably stems from your own computer and is due to a virus, spyware/adware, or a program like zango.  I've never come across a match.com ad, and I view this site about a thousand times a day!

If you go to grisoft.com, you can download a free virus scanner and remover (which usually proves effective for me) and if you go to lavasoft.com you can download an adware remover.  I suppose the websites I have mentioned will probably get deleted by a moderator, but I'm only offering them to anyone who might be in need of free anti-virus software--I'm certainly not trying to advertise.

Saludos.


----------



## TimLA

I'm looking at the match.com advertisement right now on the WR dictionary page as a bar across the top. On occasion it is a large window on the right of the page and at the top. Part of the advertisement is a "movie" of a young female walking around her living room. When it is clicked on, it takes you to the match.com page. I have multiple virus and adware software blockers and a hardware firewall on my home network.


----------



## ziu

I'm in the UK and I can't see the advert or have ever seen it.


----------



## Hockey13

I see it too, and I'm 99% sure I don't have any viruses or spyware. The "voyeurism" aspect really is not even remotely an issue because there is no nudity or anything approaching it. Seems a bit uber-prude to suggest that it is like peeking into a girl's room. The thing that bothers me a bit about it is that it's not a stationary ad that I can either pay attention to or not. It's not exactly "CLICK HERE...YOU ARE THE WINNER," but it's not stationary.


----------



## cuchuflete

Greg_W said:


> I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum to do this, but I would like to register a complaint and a request. I don't appreciate being confronted with the Match.com ads every time I access WordReference. It feels and looks very much like voyeurism and I don't appreciate it. Please remove this ad from your site.
> gsw



Please note that this forum carries no ads.  The Comments & Suggestions forum is for discussion of issues related to the Forums.  The best way to communicate a concern about the dictionaries is to click on the link on the left side of each dictionary page titled "Suggestions".

I use the dictionaries dozens of times a day, and have never seen the ad, but I went hunting, trying to force it to appear.  I finally did see a match.com ad, on the right side of the page, immobile, by doing a query for "sex" in the French>English dictionary.  I cannot see it in the other dictionaries.   

I use Firefox, and have pop-up ads blocked.  The other moderators have had mixed results, with most of them unable to see the ad in question.


----------



## roxcyn

Well, they need someway to pay the bills.  I have seen the ads, too.  The girls aren't doing anything wrong (nude or anything like that), so I don't know if I would say it is voyeurism.


----------



## TimLA

There are ads on almost every page of the English-X dictionaries that I have seen.

I can see the match.com adverts if I do an "English-Spanish" or "English-Italian" word look-up.

From my perspective, I was just looking for a statement on the order of
"Yes, we're advertising on the dictionary pages to pay to support this website.
You do *NOT* have a virus, a worm or adspam - don't worry!"
It seems that that is the case.

I am a capitalist.
I think this website should support itself - and more.
I want it here for a *long* time.

I described the scene on the page to demonstrate to all that I had taken my anti-psychotic drugs this morning.
This "uber-prude" might prefer something a little more racy,
it would make me look up more words in the English-XXX dictionaries!


----------



## .   1

One of the wonderful side issues for me about this forum is the total lack of ads of any kind (if you rule out the Dictionary links ).  I have never been confronted with any kind of popup and my anti viral software is nothing special.

Robert


----------



## Nunty

I use the English, English-French and English-Italian dictionaries frequently and have yet to see the ad.


----------



## ziu

Just a thought, surely it's not a good idea to have a thread entitled "Please Remove Match.com" if they are paying to advertise on the site? Although I guess they are getting some free publicity here, so...


----------



## fenixpollo

TimLA said:


> From my perspective, I was just looking for a statement on the order of
> "Yes, we're advertising on the dictionary pages to pay to support this website.
> You do *NOT* have a virus, a worm or adspam - don't worry!"
> It seems that that is the case.
> 
> I am a capitalist.
> I think this website should support itself - and more.
> I want it here for a *long* time.


I see ads on the dictionary page -- they are all-text ads, with a tagline that says "ads by Google". I've never seen ads with graphics or banner ads.

Here's the answer you were looking for:
Yes, the dictionary site is advertising on the dictionary pages to pay to support that website.
There is no advertising on the Forum site.
You may or may not have a virus/worm/spyware.
Someone definitely has a glitch.

Cheers.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, the "Ads by Google" are showing video ads for Match.com.
No, it isn't a virus or spyware or other malware.

Yes, I have heard a few complaints about these ads.  Despite this, I think I'll leave them up for now, and expect that they will disappear in a week or two.

Somebody mentioned that this thread should be renamed.  Good idea.


----------



## Hockey13

TimLA said:


> I described the scene on the page to demonstrate to all that I had taken my anti-psychotic drugs this morning.
> This "uber-prude" might prefer something a little more racy,
> it would make me look up more words in the English-XXX dictionaries!


 
Duly noted!


----------

